# Lump....



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

Just found a squidgy lump on Indy... sure there's one word which would summarise it's location, but it's on her chest - inbetween her neck and the top of her legs.

It moves, doesn't seem painful, ball like, but doesn't feel like it's a floating lump, feels like it's attached somewhere...

She was spayed last week... not sure if that is relevant. I am of course going to phone the vets tomorrow, but wondering whether anyone can hazard a guess at what this could possibly be, so i can prepare for the worst/see a light at the end of the tunnel.


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

Is it on on her sternum? The is something called the xiphoid process, which is the front of the ribcage. Could it be this that you are feeling?

Some dogs are prone to fatty lumps, but i think yours is a little too young for that.

Oops. It's the manubrium, not the xiphoid process. I was back to front.

Cheers Gesic


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

It's not on her undercarriage... literally sits just underneath her collar...


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

r_neupert said:


> It's not on her undercarriage... literally sits just underneath her collar...


Yes thats where it is. Not underneath. Right on the front of the chest.










If you look at this pic, its called the pro sternum.


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

It's slightly located to the right of the centre, and doesn't appear to be a matching one on the other


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

Yep there... thanks, knew there would be a single word to explain it!!


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

r_neupert said:


> Yep there... thanks, knew there would be a single word to explain it!!


I cant say 100% if thats what it is. Buts its a possibility.


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

Had a quick google - the only thing i'd say is that it seems like a mass rather than a bone... not sure if the cartilidge feels quite like that? Feels like a smooshy ball


----------



## jenniferx (Jan 23, 2009)

One of my dogs has a lump just as you describe. Also on his chest, squishy, oval shaped. He is a good deal older than your dog though. They did an aspiration and it was a lipoma which wasn't anything to worry about.

Hope the vets goes well and there is nothing to be concerned about.


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Nonnie, isn't there a gland there?
I'm sure that my very first dog had something like this and the vet said it was a swollen gland.
It was so long ago I can't remember that well, I just know it wasn't anything to worry about


----------



## Matrix/Logan (May 7, 2009)

Hi ya, just to say what you are describing sounds to me like it could be an injection site maybe?? When dogs are spayed they are usually injected with antibiotics and this can cause a swelling around the neck where it is given. They usually take a couple of weeks to go away completely!


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

She has a shaved paw where i guess there was a drip in - would they stick her somewhere else then? Just to add it's a rather sizeable lump, probably 2 inches in diameter. My OH just told me he noticed that 2 days ago..... MEN!!!

Ok currently googling:
Hernias
Xiphoid
Glands
Infected injections sites!!


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

Matrix/Logan said:


> Hi ya, just to say what you are describing sounds to me like it could be an injection site maybe?? When dogs are spayed they are usually injected with antibiotics and this can cause a swelling around the neck where it is given. They usually take a couple of weeks to go away completely!


Would the pro sternum area be a usual injection site? I'm kind of hoping this is the answer as it has come up very quickly and around the time she's been medically meddled with!


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

r_neupert said:


> Would the pro sternum area be a usual injection site? I'm kind of hoping this is the answer as it has come up very quickly and around the time she's been medically meddled with!


It's very unlikely to be this, injections are usually in the back of the neck and drips etc usually in the leg


----------



## haeveymolly (Mar 7, 2009)

It could be due to the injection it also sounds like a fatty lump my dog had one exactly the same location and just felt how you described and it was a fatty lump the vet never advised to have it removed unless it grew in size it never did he had it for most of his life.


----------



## gesic (Feb 19, 2009)

occasionally injections are given in that area. if she was in getting speyed then she would be lying on her back in a cradle, if given injection during op then it could be the spot they chose, just needs to be under skin doesnt matter where.
I pref bak of neck as more loose skin.
They also have 2 lymph nodes there (pre scapula lymph nodes) they can become slightly enlarged if infection is present. either way i would pop down to vet and get ckd to be safe. Desribing lumps on here can easily lead to confusion its so much safer and more accurate to physically examine them and put ur mind at rest.


----------



## ninja (Jan 4, 2009)

if it is near the collar could it not also be something simple such as a grass seed that has been pushed under the skin by the collar and caused a slight abscess, x


----------



## Guest (Jul 16, 2009)

Could be nothing more then a fatty tissue! My advise would be to see your vet, he would tell you whether he felt a biopsy is needed, we found one on our male when he was three! he just told us to keep out eye on it and see if it changed sizE, He is now eight and it has never altered!

Also - when dogs are out of sorts the nearest gland oftens swells! I am guessing this is not a gland thoughand a definate lump!. Seriously - I would ask my vet!
DT


----------



## Nonnie (Apr 15, 2009)

rona said:


> Nonnie, isn't there a gland there?
> I'm sure that my very first dog had something like this and the vet said it was a swollen gland.
> It was so long ago I can't remember that well, I just know it wasn't anything to worry about


Yes there are two lymph nodes either side, shown on this pic of a rather fat dog. Two under the jaw, and two just infront of the shoulder.










I think like suggested, it would be best to have the dog looked at.


----------



## r_neupert (Jun 22, 2009)

Popped into the vets this morning, and a nurse quickly checked her over to see if it would be a result of the operation, and she said they wouldn't have injected her there, and to make an appointment with the vet. So a long weekend it'll be! Have given her a piriton for safe measure to see if it's a reaction to a bug bite as she recently had a big swelling from a bug bite - can only live in hope right? So we'll see if that makes a difference - it doesn't seem to have grown or shrunk though. Just seems weird how quickly it has appeared.

Thanks for your help Nonnie, the location seems to be around the Prescapular area (slightly located towards the front though). Indy seems to be in and out the vet like a yo-yo at the minute, split claw, carpet eating, getting spayed, now odd lumps... now i thought i was accident prone...!


----------

